# help removing factory stereo 2000 jetta glx



## deniska (May 23, 2008)

hi. i want to install a new stwereo in my car so i can listen to mp3 cd's and have a lot more music in my car ( i drive at least 3 hours a day) but i just can't find the way to get the factory stereo out of the dash







. does any one know how to do that







?


----------



## dmbfan2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: help removing factory stereo 2000 jetta glx (deniska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deniska* »_i just can't find the way to get the factory stereo out of the dash

http://www.crutchfield.com/App...p=990
Please search the forums for a common problem like this, many have come before you! Also, JFGI!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: help removing factory stereo 2000 jetta glx (deniska)*

radio keys stud


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: help removing factory stereo 2000 jetta glx (deniska)*

I obtained radio removal keys for free from the the dealer service department. They gave me a pair of Mk IV radio removal keys when I asked about them during a service visit. Apparently every unit they swap / install comes with a pair of keys and they accumulate over time.








Once you have the keys, it is quite simple.


----------

